# Canon 500D and external flashes



## Flintlock (Sep 21, 2012)

I recently bought the Elinchrom D-Lite 4 IT Studio 2 Go kit that I use with my Canon 500D (T1i Rebel). It works great, but when I connect the camera to a PC and use the EOS Utility for remote live view shooting the flash doesn't fire (I'm connecting the skyport to the camera's hotshoe). I'm wondering whether the camera supports external flashes through the EOS Utility or if I can somehow make it work with the skyport?


----------

